# Concealed Carry Holsters



## Stick Dummy (Jun 17, 2004)

What brands and styles of holsters do you like for concealed carry and why?

Strong side carry?

Middle of back?

Cross Draw?


----------



## Tgace (Jun 17, 2004)

Stick Dummy said:
			
		

> What brands and styles of holsters do you like for concealed carry and why?


Gould&Goodrich, Safariland, Don Hume, Fobus: Belt slide mostly, ISWB for concealment if necessary, but uncomfortable. Ankle holster for back up but not primary carry.



> Strong side carry?


Yes, predominately. 



> Middle of back?


Good for concealment, bad for access, if not worn properly, you can shoot yourself on the back under pressure. Can hurt you in a ground fight and on that note if your knocked on your back youre screwed.



> Cross Draw?


Can be fast, but not many quality models are being made. Uncomfortable when sitting down.


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 18, 2004)

IWB, or strong side belt scabbard for "semi-concealed."  Can't go wrong  with Kramer.   I am also very partial to Survival Sheath's chest rigs for small pistols, works w/ tshirt and shorts.


----------



## Seig (Jun 20, 2004)

I like my leather shoulder rigs. They are comfortable and balance well. I wear my gun on my left side, for a fast draw, I draw left handed, it's easier than reaching across.


----------



## Ceicei (Jun 20, 2004)

For me, a female, I prefer left cross-draw in the front, as it doesn't interfere as much with my hips.

I do have a preference for velcro waistband with a secure leather holster attached worn under my shirt.  When I don't wear the waistband, I'll wear an IWB holster (not quite as comfortable).  On days when clothes doesn't permit easy concealment/fast draw, I do have a specially designed gun purse with its own holster.  I rarely carry my gun off the body though, as I don't trust having my gun any where off me unless its in the safe.

- Ceicei


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for the replies!


 I just picked up a Ross Gun leather model 5S "pancake" for my SIG P-229 and it seems like a real good holster for the money.  I haven't used this type of holster for over a decade, the last being the DeSantis SpeedScabbards for a H&K PSP 9mm and a Browning HP.

  How about additional magazines? I'm looking at the magazine/ flashlight combo pouches and comments on this subeject?


thanks!


----------



## Blindside (Jun 20, 2004)

I would turn your attention to comp-tac products.  They are a small company out of Houston, and their products and prices are excellent.  The last time I was there I went shooting with the owner, and used several of the mag carriers and holsters.  Good stuff, and getting better.  For concealed carry I would point out his "shirt-tucker" holsters. 

Lamont


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 20, 2004)

Lamont!

Dude! (Another MMA Kenpo Feast survivor...........)

Thanks - I'll check them out when I get done grilling the steaks over mesquite.


----------



## Stick Dummy (Jun 24, 2004)

Blindside,

  Checked out the site, already have three Helweg S.W.A.T. kydex holsters and was looking for a leather mag/light pouch in a chestnut brown coloration.

 I've been using a Mitch Rosen "WKM" for about a month, and like to option to tuck a shirt over the sidearm if needed.


----------



## Seig (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey SD,

Randy, Tess and I are going to Sleepy Creek on Saturday about 2:00 to shoot, wanna join us?


----------

